# I have a squirrel problem



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

Squirrels are rutting up my yard and garden. I spoke to an exterminator and he suggested to use fox urine. This will apparently keep them away. Have you guys heard of anything like this before? Any other suggestions?

cg


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

*here ya gi*

http://www.predatorpee.com/

a friend uses this to keep them off the car wires


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

I have an electric fence to keep my dogs out of my garden. It works great on the furry tailed rats, and if you catch them fast enough they will be well done


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

I used this stuff called Shake Away a couple of years ago because squirrels were attacking my tomatoes. It is fox urine powder. It cured the squirrel problem, but not the bird problem. I bought bird netting this year to keep the bird's out, but I think it will work for the squirrels too.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

This has always been my solution for squirrels and birds... pellets....


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks fellas. I will give some of those ideas a try. I really like the bird netting idea for my tomato plants.


----------



## Two Headed Dog (Jun 4, 2009)

*Tried and True*

Sheridan 5MM with a scope. I borrowed my friend's (no scope) and it got rid of 5 of those pesky little critters. Dumb things were dropping green pecans from about 50 feet up on my bed sled and I had to take action one spring. They made it look like it went through a hail storm.


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

i want to get one of those gamo whispers to try out. living in Houston I don't think the neighbors will like me shooting my benjamin. come to think about it, they may not know even what the noise is.


----------



## dune2218 (Feb 7, 2010)

I use a .22 cb cap ----- it is as quiet as a pellet gun, I shoot it out of an old remington fieldmaster pump 22.


----------



## Aggie Chris (Jun 5, 2005)

Two suggestions

Option # 1...not so lethal but entertaining.





Option #2...highly lethal but even more fun than option #1


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

my benjamin and a fry pan works great.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

When we get over run, I have my son pop a few with his pellet gun. Only shoots them on the ground (Houston city limits). We always fry them up and take them to the yuppie neighbors get together along with some turnip greens, and boiled peanuts. :biggrin:


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

I have no problem killing those lil b*st*rds, i am a cooazz and i LOVE to eat squirrels. Just not sure how much i will love these inner city ones.


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

cgerace19 said:


> I have no problem killing those lil b*st*rds, i am a cooazz and i LOVE to eat squirrels. Just not sure how much i will love these inner city ones.


Shooooot, the inner city ones are even better! Most of them are fed corn and birdseed by the neighbors. Let them fatten em up and then....Bang!


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*Sheridan also*



Two Headed Dog said:


> Sheridan 5MM with a scope. I borrowed my friend's (no scope) and it got rid of 5 of those pesky little critters. Dumb things were dropping green pecans from about 50 feet up on my bed sled and I had to take action one spring. They made it look like it went through a hail storm.


 That's my solution also - 5MM to the head and fringe benefits - squirrel gumbo.


----------



## SoDak Hunter (Sep 23, 2009)

How much for a guided squirrel hunt? Do you have feeders up and if so do they have lights? Maybe we can retrofit your mojo dove to make it into a mojo squirrel decoy. I really think that we need a few before the boil on Saturday. Nothing says coonazz quite like squirrels and crawfish. Maybe we can retrofit your mojo dove to make it into a mojo squirrel decoy.


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

those lil f0ckers are so tame, that if you open your hand they will run right up to you. 

guided hunts are pretty pricey as this is a prime piece of real estate. very limited access. zero hunting pressure all year. it is hunters heaven. I have patio chairs, ice chest, a bar-b-que pit, and crawfish pot in the stand...the ultimate aminities for the serious hunter. for those late evening hunts, I will also provide fashionable citronella candles to help rid of any mosquitoes ruining the REAL experience.


----------



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

Aggie Chris said:


> Two suggestions
> 
> Option # 1...not so lethal but entertaining.
> 
> ...


I really like the catapult idea. I think this might work really well mounted with Option #2.


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

LongTallTexan said:


> I really like the catapult idea. I think this might work really well mounted with Option #2.


Thank you so much! I am def going to set up one of those...instead I will try to use something a little more subtle than paintballs.


----------



## ladyfish (May 25, 2004)

BF has the Gamo Whisper. Turn on a radio & nobody can hear anything. Makes a noise like dropping a shoe from about 3 feet above ground. Very accurate when sighted in.


----------



## YakAg (May 11, 2005)

Rat Traps. Our squirrels run the fences between the yards. We put rat traps on the horizontal 2x4 and also mount them on top of the vertical fencing. after a few get popped, they tend to stay out of the yard entirely.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

*fat one that loves free corn!*

makin baby tree rats!


----------

